# Internet at the MEGA



## LeonTheNeon (20 Feb 2007)

I've been thinking about signing up for the Telus Mobility wireless broadband internet so I can keep in touch via email with the wife and kids during my stay at the MEGA.  I'm a bit concerned about reception from inside the MEGA though.  I know from being there in the past that cellphone reception was pretty spotty and it isn't cheap.

My questions:

1) Has anybody used Telus wireless internet from the MEGA?  If so, how was it?
2) Has anybody used any other solution for personal internet from the MEGA?  If so, from which company and how was it?


----------



## George Wallace (20 Feb 2007)

LeonTheNeon said:
			
		

> ........  I know from being there in the past that cellphone reception was pretty spotty and it isn't cheap.



I think you answered your own question with that statement.  Radio Waves are not going to be any different for your Laptop, than for a Cell Phone, unless you have close proximity to the router......if someone has one.


----------



## LeonTheNeon (20 Feb 2007)

Thanks for the reply George. 

I know some people at the MEGA didn't have any problems with their cellphones, and others, like me, did.  Hence my curiousity if anybody has used any kind of wireless broadband at the MEGA that worked well (in particular Telus since I'm already a customer of theirs).  Both Bell and Rogers have told me that their mobile broadband won't reach St. Jean-Sur-Richeleau.  Telus tells me they definitely have service in that area on their 1X network but of course they cannot say if it will work inside the MEGA.

I suspect you're right though and reception will be spotty, still if it will connect long enough to transmit an email or two it'll be worth it for my kids who are very unhappy that I'm leaving home for a period of time.  It'd be great if somebody has used and can say for certain that it will work to at least that degree.

Also, I'm not really referring to connecting to a wireless router inside the MEGA which is connected to the internet.  I know that won't work, all that concrete and steel will prevent any kind of internal signal and as you say, I'd be unlikely that anybody would have one.  Rather I'm talking about using a mobile wireless broadband card (or aircard).  It is allows a direct wireless connection to the internet.  Hard to believe 14 years ago I got my first personal connection to the internet on a 2400 baud modem, and if I get this service with Telus I'll be able to be online almost anywhere in Canada.  Technology is amazing.

http://www.telusmobility.com/on/1X/index.shtml


----------



## 241 (20 Feb 2007)

I have a Telus Aircard, The antenna that comes with them aren't always the best (sometimes I get 2 or 3 bars of service on my Telus cell phone and 2 feet away my telus aircard gets none) but if you purchase it from a big enough cell store (Telus stores don't always have them) you can find external antennas for anywhere from $30 to $130ish depending on the make and model of the antenna, and you can also get a signal booster (approx $300) (made be Wilson http://www.wilsoncellularantenna.com/  they also make antennas) and you can get an addapter for the aircard and the cell, giving you much better service, and I am sure you could always find someone to sell it to after your course, if you can't actually just rent it as some places let you, unless you have a use for it elsewhere.  If you have any questions let me know, I have all the above mentioned goodies plus more in my truck for work...


----------



## I_am_John_Galt (20 Feb 2007)

LeonTheNeon said:
			
		

> 2) Has anybody used any other solution for personal internet from the MEGA?  If so, from which company and how was it?



(I'm assuming you are going for something other than Basic) ... I'm pretty sure that Bell Sympatico has exclusive rights for wired connections in the MEGA, and they are a real PITA to deal with (almost everyone has a version of the "I am sorry, I don't think we service your area" / "I am calling you from _your _pay phone, you idiot!" conversation), and you have to deal with the MEGA tech services people as well (ask for the Internet Access Application / Instructions in the housing office when you get your room key) ... IIRC, most G-band routers worked decently within a pod and to the two adjoining pods (more of a problem with # of users rather than distance/walls).  HTH (and bonne chance dealing with Bell)

P.S> If you are going for Basic, don't even bother ... you will be lucky to get access to your laptop on some weekends, and cable internet connections are definitely verboten ... just go to an internet cafe in St. Jean or Montreal when you get the chance to get out of there ...


----------



## NJL (20 Feb 2007)

I agree w/ the last poster, internet cafe is the way to go... the internet at the mega is pricey (2$-10 min) whereas there's a internet cafe close by charges 4$-1 hr.


----------



## LeonTheNeon (21 Feb 2007)

Thanks to everybody for the info.  I wasn't aware that you could get wired access into the pods.  That solves the problem perfectly.  I'll put up with some PITA to get the hookup.  Thanks again!


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (21 Feb 2007)

I am not sure what you are coming here for, presumably IAP or BMQ.  Take note of what the folks that have been here are saying.  You most likely won't be able to get a "cable" internet connection in your pod if you are on course.  If you do, you won't have access to your laptop most of the time.  It will likely be locked up in a room that you won't have the key to.

If you get a cellular wireless solution like Telus, you will have *very* limited access to your laptop in which to use it.


----------



## LeonTheNeon (21 Feb 2007)

I have an IAP bypass, so I have 6 weeks of BOTP to do (1 week refresher, 5 week course).  I'm not concerned about those 6 weeks, I can communicate via phone for 6 weeks.  I am more concerned about contact for the 33 weeks of SLT, assuming for the moment that I end up having to do all 33 weeks.  If I understood correctly, then when I have a room/pod during SLT I can get internet access to that room/pod.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (21 Feb 2007)

If it is for SLT, then I would wait until you find out where you are going to be for SLT.  (there are many rumours about this, but I can tell you that currently SLT students are being housed in Campus Fort St-Jean by the river...5 km from here).  For example, the current RUMINT is that not all, or possibly ANY, pers will be doing SLT after BOTP.  (this was told to the current batch of SLT types here...no confirmation though)

IF you are going to be staying in the same building, then you may want to think about getting wireless via cellular.  Bell Canada (Quebec) has it offered, I had looked into it early when I got up here.  Not sure of other ISPs, I haven't compared prices WRT basic service, roaming fees, etc etc that would apply to this.

The bldg currently in use for SLT doesn't have any internet.  Wireless via cellular would be the only option.


----------



## LeonTheNeon (21 Feb 2007)

I'll take a wait and see stance then.  Thanks!


----------



## I_am_John_Galt (21 Feb 2007)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> If it is for SLT, then I would wait until you find out where you are going to be for SLT.  (there are many rumours about this, but I can tell you that currently SLT students are being housed in Campus Fort St-Jean by the river...5 km from here).  For example, the current RUMINT is that not all, or possibly ANY, pers will be doing SLT after BOTP.  (this was told to the current batch of SLT types here...no confirmation though)


 A few MOCs have skipped from time-to-time, but this has been constantly changing: it's generally safe to assume you are going to be in St. Jean for SLT.  Last I heard was that they were planning to move the whole language school (classes, too) to the Campus, once they get the facilities sorted-out (there's contracting issues).



> The bldg currently in use for SLT doesn't have any internet.  Wireless via cellular would be the only option.


I spent 10 weeks in the Q's at CMR and it was the same story ... eventually determined that it would be easier to drive to Brossard to use the free WiFi at Starbuck's.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (21 Feb 2007)

Word given to the current SLTs is that this is the last batch of BOTPs that will be doing SLT.  They have been told that, this trng is being moved farther into the Officer DP stuff, as in...once you are a Capt/Lt(N), but who knows.

RUMINT, nothing on paper, just what was told to them by the CoC here...FWIW.   ;D

Also, there is a new facility supposedly being built for SLT on the Campus...supposedly  ;D


----------



## I_am_John_Galt (21 Feb 2007)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> Word given to the current SLTs is that this is the last batch of BOTPs that will be doing SLT.  They have been told that, this trng is being moved farther into the Officer DP stuff, as in...once you are a Capt/Lt(N), but who knows.
> 
> RUMINT, nothing on paper, just what was told to them by the CoC here...FWIW.   ;D


That almost makes too much sense to be believed!



> Also, there is a new facility supposedly being built for SLT on the Campus...supposedly  ;D


Yeah, but there's a lease in place that has to be renegotiated (to allow for it) first ... or so I understand.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (21 Feb 2007)

I_am_John_Galt_(again) said:
			
		

> That almost makes too much sense to be believed!


 +1


> Yeah, but there's a lease in place that has to be renegotiated (to allow for it) first ... or so I understand.



That I have no knowledge of...but makes sense...actually when I first got here, I was at the Cmdt's Coffee and he said that the CF is looking at expanding the current infrastructure on the Garrison itself, and then I heard they are looking at building something at the Fort.

Now, from my little pea brain...the CF would like to put the facility on the Garrison...which is controlled totally by the CF.  However chuck in politics and the way these things work when it would result in less $$ in the community (read Campus)...

So no doubt there is some "rock-paper-scissors" going on WRT this issue between the military, and various levels of government.

A guess, but I think perhaps an accurate one?


----------



## navymich (21 Feb 2007)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> The bldg currently in use for SLT doesn't have any internet.  Wireless via cellular would be the only option.



And if you happen to be at the Campus for SLT, don't count on cellular either.  The connection is weak and barely readable in the majority of the buildings there.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (22 Feb 2007)

airmich said:
			
		

> And if you happen to be at the Campus for SLT, don't count on cellular either.  The connection is weak and barely readable in the majority of the buildings there.



That's why I would recommend going with a local ISP/SP, like Bell or something...atleast then you are on "their" towers and not hopping.  And then, its all the better for "troubleshooting"/service calls and the like...they are local on not at helpdesk A in Province B.


----------



## DirtyDog (23 Feb 2007)

Well, it looks like you've had most of your questions answered but I'll share some of my limited knowledge about internet access for those on course.

While there, I used 3 types of access.  The pay machines in the GBA (Green break area), the computers in the Bistro, and fellow recruit's labtops with aircards.

The pay machines are good for a quick fix when you just need to quickly check up on some stuff and they are accessible during the week provided you can make your way to the GBA.  It is 2 bucks for 10 minutes, but it's less after 10 mins and besides, how much time are you going to sit down there on the internet?  You do need a credit card however as they never seemed to work by coins and a major problem for myself is that they have restricted access and I wasn't able to get on to my banking site which was one of my main reasons for wanting internet access.  I know of others who were able to get on their banking sites, etc however.

In the Bistro, there is a computer room with about 8 or 9 computers.  3 or 4 of those are dedicated for online gaming only with the others for general internet use including webcams.  The two biggest problems with them is that they are only accessible when the Bistro is open (only weekends if I recall correctly), and that you are limited to 20 mins of use (there is usually a big waiting line for them).  The software that controls there use is also somewhat clumsy making it diffucult to have multiple windows open.  And of course they are monitored for anything naughty being done on them.

Quite a few recruits during my BMQ had laptops, which they were able to access at anytime while they were upstairs in the shacks.  That doesn't mean you have a lot of time during the week, but a lot of guys did so anyway.  Only a few had web access and the only one I had much experience with was a buddy who hooked up through his Roger's cell phone.  It was somewhat spotty and I think it cost him quite a bit.  Another recruit was on some pay as you go plan with I don't know who and he was even downloading songs while at the MEGA.  I heard rumours that someone had gotten onto a wifi network at the Mega but I never checked it out.

Having access to your labtop would all depend on your staff I think.  Half way through our course our staff decide they didn't want people watching movies during the week on labtops and DVD players, but people still had them to play music or surf the web.  We had 100% access to our civi lockup the entire time.

Just an FYI, my Telus cell phone had excellent reception at the Mega.


----------



## muffin (23 Feb 2007)

DirtyDog said:
			
		

> The two biggest problems with them is that they are only accessible when the Bistro is open (only weekends if I recall correctly), and that you are limited to 20 mins of use (there is usually a big waiting line for them).



I talk to my cousin in the Mega on the Bistro computers and they are open till 10 some weeknights - there is stilla  20 min limit though then it boots you off.


----------



## spqr (23 Feb 2007)

If you are on a higher up floor in the blue sector facing the main gate you can pick up weak unsecured wifi signals from accross the street.  The best plan is to just get a Bell plug in modem that requires nothing more than an electrical outlet and access to a 1X.  Easily available throught the mega (green and blue sectors).  They didn't have them at the Bell store in the mall at St. Jean but you can pick them up in Montreal.  

If you have it the podmates will come a crawling.


----------



## DirtyDog (23 Feb 2007)

muffin said:
			
		

> I talk to my cousin in the Mega on the Bistro computers and they are open till 10 some weeknights - there is stilla  20 min limit though then it boots you off.



Yeah, I've heard the Bistro was open on weekdays, but who the hell has time to go?


----------



## muffin (23 Feb 2007)

Haha - he's on PAT .. waiting for his course


----------



## George Wallace (23 Feb 2007)

spqr said:
			
		

> If you are on a higher up floor in the blue sector facing the main gate you can pick up weak unsecured wifi signals from accross the street.  The best plan is to just get a Bell plug in modem that requires nothing more than an electrical outlet and access to a 1X.  Easily available throught the mega (green and blue sectors).  They didn't have them at the Bell store in the mall at St. Jean but you can pick them up in Montreal.
> 
> If you have it the podmates will come a crawling.



I was trying to remember the name that Bell now calls this service.  I had gone in looking for their CD that they no longer provide, for use while you travel.  They used to have that CD that was like a 'Bell Card' and it would give you 300 minutes at a cost of $9.95.  They don't do that anymore, but have this new system.  The $200 +/- purchase price, and $40 monthly fee turned me off, as that would be added to your normal service and bills whether you travelled or not.


----------



## Dinger_ca (7 Mar 2007)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> I was trying to remember the name that Bell now calls this service.  I had gone in looking for their CD that they no longer provide, for use while you travel.  They used to have that CD that was like a 'Bell Card' and it would give you 300 minutes at a cost of $9.95.  They don't do that anymore, but have this new system.  The $200 +/- purchase price, and $40 monthly fee turned me off, as that would be added to your normal service and bills whether you travelled or not.


I think its called Sympatico unplugged


----------



## Hot Lips (7 Mar 2007)

I am living the SLT...at the Fort dream...as we speak...
If you have any questions that you might like to ask and I could help with please feel free to PM me...

HL


----------



## Catburglar (11 Mar 2007)

I'm on PAT since september 2006 and i had a personal high-speed connection in my room.  First you need to submit a memo telling that you want an internet connection.  When it's approved the exacta center gives you a guide with the steps to follow.

Basiclly, you connect a Bell phone line in your room and add a high-speed connection on it.  Ultra high speed isn't avaible in the mega since the wires are too old. So i got mid-high speed connection and a phone line for about 75$ a month. (Don't forget to lock your wireless modem-routers or you will become the internet bitch of about half the mega.)

Now the bad news : internet access have been allowed for my room, but my staff warned me that a move to another room is something that can happen. And it does (even more on PAT). So i had to pay for a reconnection...nah i disconnect everything for good.  And beside that, maybe i'm a bit lazy, but plugging and unplugging everything each day was a bit tedious, as hiding all that stuff for inspections too.

So, yes it possible to have internet in your room, but i don't think  it's worth it.  As for cellular signal, it really depends of where you are in the MEGA.  I gain a much better reception passing from 8 floor to 10 floor.

Catburglar


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (14 Mar 2007)

I'm pretty sure that Bell Sympatico has exclusive rights for wired connections in the MEGA, and they are a real PITA to deal with (

Bell Canada has amonopoly on all structered Cabling within the Forces for thier own service only, but it is of course on a nationaly negoitiated contract, keep in mind GP_Net is coming hard and fast (basically the DNET with less controls, very likely all the internet workstations are or will be soon converted) also we have a guy out there on SLT right now with a DIN account, there is always that method to email back and forth with the fam, 3 tours and 3 kids later thats how my wife and I talked


----------



## Drifter (16 Feb 2010)

/edit ... doh use search first  .. nifty trick lol was this automatically moved ?
/second edit ... umm ok then  envelope and paper it is and or phone


does anyone know if the will be occasional access to the internet (like a internet cafe ) 
after the first 4 weeks

reason i ask is my wife and I are trying to sort out what forms of communications I will have access to while I am away 
email was one method we were hopeful to use

I will be purchasing a phone card and lots of stamps envelopes and paper .. just in case
also debating about bringing my cell (as in its kinda vague if it will be allowed)
I could get one with a data plan ... mine is like 6 yrs old and starting to die .. 
I had to take it apart and use a piece of credit card to get the power switch to
 work again its pretty baffed ( and too old to get parts for )


----------



## Soldiergirl (17 Feb 2010)

Drifter said:
			
		

> /edit ... doh use search first  .. nifty trick lol was this automatically moved ?
> /second edit ... umm ok then  envelope and paper it is and or phone
> 
> 
> ...



Sounds like it's time for you to get a new cellphone!!! :nod:


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (17 Feb 2010)

Drifter said:
			
		

> /edit ... doh use search first  .. nifty trick lol was this automatically moved ?



No, the Mod staff is just that darn good........ :nod:

Good luck.


----------



## MasterInstructor (27 Feb 2010)

I am at Mega right now, using my rogers iphone to tether, Speed is around 600Kb not as fast as Vancouver when I had 2100kb I am allowed electronics from Friday 1800 to Sunday 1800


----------



## forumdood007 (17 Apr 2010)

I'm in the blue section at the Mega, no wifi here. I found wifi parked outside of the Futureshop and inside the Harvey's, both in St-Jean. 5 min drive from Mega. I'm starting week 6. We didn't see our electronics till our first weekend off which was after week 4 (note: week 0, week 1 etc.) Prior to coming, buy really good phone cards as you can use the payphones anytime.


----------



## MasterInstructor (18 Apr 2010)

Just to follow up on that, here are some option for internet access with out your own internet stick/laptop

There are bell internet kiosks in the Green Break Area, 2 dollars for 10 minutes, they are quite slow. 

There are 11 computers at O`Mega mess, they are free, you are given 20 minutes to start with and if it now busy, they will add time. Mess is only open certain hours and is not accessible during indoc. 

I have also seen some signs around subway but I am not sure what they have inside. 

In our Platoon, I have a Rogers Rocket hub, it is a wifi hotspot, i let people use it and they pay me. More info can be found rogers website. 


cheers


----------



## kadrury (19 Apr 2010)

I myself had a rogers rocket while I was in St Jean. I also knew of people who had rockets from telus and bell. In my opinion I would wait till your first weekend out and get an internet stick then. That way you wont be paying for your cotract while you are on indoc and cant use it. 

Godd luck!
Cheers!


----------



## Eye In The Sky (19 Apr 2010)

kadrury said:
			
		

> Godd luck!
> Cheers!



Thats the best kind of luck IMO...


----------

